# 8 d cell mag lite



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 3, 2000)

Hi People:

Has anyone ever heard of an 8 D-Cell Mag Lite? I know they make them 

I saw one a long time ago but I can't seem to find one anywhere, unless Mag stopped making them


----------



## DavidW (Dec 3, 2000)

There would be interesting. I don't know if they ever made them though. I think Walt would know.

------------------
"A knifeless man is a lifeless man"
-Nordic proverb


----------



## DaveH (Dec 4, 2000)

I had a 7 "D" cell light from G.T. Price Inc. somewhere in California, Los Gatos maybe? anyway I don't even know if the compaby exists anymore.

DaveH


----------



## Size15's (Dec 4, 2000)

I think I remember a previous post about this. Didn't they stop selling them cos they were the size of baseball bats, and were being used for very nasty attacks on people?

I can't see myself bothering to carry around a huge heavy metal bar just because one end happens to light up. But then, I'm a SureFire fan, and don't want to hurt anyone with a very big flashlight, so perhaps I'm just a tiny bit biased, [preferring to blind them with very small flashlights]

I hope you can find what you're looking for, but never have to use it for anything other than illumination.

Alastair


----------



## DavidW (Dec 4, 2000)

I first heard about 8 Cell Maglites on Knifeforums. But never got further info.

After that I mused about buying two Brinkman 5-3-2 Flashlight and pieceing one together. But decided against it.

Koehler Bright-Star has an 8D cell lantern - #603. I think that fills the light need and versatility of a standard bulb (my assumption, I could be wrong). Without the liability of a lighted baseball bat.

------------------
"A knifeless man is a lifeless man"
-Nordic proverb


----------



## DaveH (Dec 4, 2000)

Along those lines.

I have a 8 D cell King Pelican light, it's fairly nicely put together, and heavy, awkward, and doesn't focus all that well.

Been wondering if I should keep it or not.

DaveH


----------



## dano (Dec 4, 2000)

I could be wrong...BUT, i don't think Mag-lite ever made an 8-cell light. Currently, 6 cell is the biggest, but it's kind of hard to find in a store...

--dan


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 5, 2000)

Never seen one or heard of one. Sounds like an Urban Legend to me.




Walt


----------



## N9ESH (Sep 22, 2007)

I’m not too sure about an 8 D-cell Maglite, but Maglite did make a 7 D-cell flashlight. I still have one from the 1970’s. It’s big and heavy like a baseball bat when filled with batteries. It is also very bright. Serial number 70018604. If I remember correctly, it uses PR-20 bulbs and loves to eat them up.

Jim


----------



## dano (Sep 22, 2007)

No need to resurrect a 7 year old thread.

Closed.


----------

